
Balance of Power: Mueller Unfriends Facebook as Probe Zeroes In - SirLJ
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-09-14/balance-of-power-mueller-unfriends-facebook-as-probe-zeroes-in?utm_campaign=Newsletter%20-%20Mi5M%20-%20Q3%202017&utm_source=hs_email&utm_medium=email&utm_content=56316530&_hsenc=p2ANqtz-9eY9Ay0DXDXSFeHPqCIjYBBlKPPj_kom__U9TOpXohpD2q6Bj-9j7nPkBbvVB1-1i_CYc3I1RGn6jhLbsInp-8HjOR1w&_hsmi=56316530
======
beager
Two things:

1\. Russian money (or any foreign money), if it gets scrutinized for buying
disinformation advertising in the US, will just find a way to hide itself
better. Facebook should have a duty to vet ad buyers to an extent, but if
Russia implemented this and now reports are coming out, you can bet they're
proactively going a bit deeper now.

2\. Provided that Facebook ad platforms operate similarly in other countries,
is there rampant disinformation and foreign influence among non-US countries?
When does the US become entangled in this as a facilitator?

